# War of the worlds aliens vs Independence day aliens



## Slips (Aug 14, 2006)

Hell I'm bored lets have 2 would be earth destroyers duke it out

*Location :* Earth live on pay per view

*Restrictions :* Well We need to give the war of the world chums some vaccine to Earths bugs

Cant really see it being fair for the Independence days aliens having there city size ships either.


So I guess we go for the walking tripods of doom vs the smaller green spewing mini ships of Independence day.

Both have shields 

So who takes this Smith or cruise erm I mean the aliens


----------



## Endless Mike (Aug 14, 2006)

Judging from the hits they've taken, the tripod's shields seem to be slightly stronger than the fighter's shields, yet the fighter weapons en masse could easily overwhelm them, and it would be hard for the tripods to target the fighters.


----------



## Artificial_Sunshine (Aug 14, 2006)

This is a hard-one, but I'm gonna have to say Independence Day, cause those Aliens at least knew how to take over the world with some p'zazz.  WotW? No....the movie didn't do it for me. 

Besides, what it really boils down to is Will vs. Tom... and you DON'T mess with 'the' Smith. Unless it involves Wild Wild West, that movie sucked.


----------



## Arroniro Arleri (Aug 14, 2006)

I say Independence day aliens because War of the Worlds sucked.


----------



## HugeGuy (Aug 14, 2006)

So this is strictly Tripods vs Alien Fighter Jets?

I still go for Independence Day aliens. Those fighter jets can fly.


----------



## Captain Pimp (Aug 14, 2006)

Independence Day aliens win..why? Very good reason:

I.D. Aliens' jet fighters' shields are controlled by mothership. Thus, destroy that and all the jets are vulnerable.
WotW Aliens's shields get destroyed by dieseases. Thus, infecting them with blood having bacteria = doom for tripods


----------



## Pipboy (Aug 15, 2006)

I would reread the conditions.


----------



## Fenix (Aug 15, 2006)

Wait wait wait

So this isnt an all out war?

Only the tripod walkers vs. the smaller space ships?

mmm I got give it to the fliers then. 

July4th wins


----------



## Captain Pimp (Aug 15, 2006)

Pipboy said:
			
		

> I would reread the conditions.



...aww crap. I tend to skip the details of battle threads..


----------



## Maffy the Love Doctor (Aug 15, 2006)

They decide to stop fighting and go out to the local pub for a nice cold beer.


----------



## Molekage (Aug 15, 2006)

i want to say war of the worlds aliens to be different, but they sucked compared to ID aliens. bike scene in WotW, lamest alien scene ever.


----------



## Slips (Aug 15, 2006)

Firemaw said:
			
		

> Wait wait wait
> 
> So this isnt an all out war?
> 
> ...




Aye well I didnt want to include the big arse ships as they take out entire citys with one blast.

You can see the the ID have the number advantage but I think the tripods have the better weaponary.

Standard laser explosion < vaporising beam of death


----------

